# I left a message with his service



## Necsus

Buon pomeriggio, WRF.
Nella serie tv 'Outlander', in questo caso ambientata nel 1948, Frank accompagna in ospedale Claire, a cui si sono rotte le acque. Arriva il medico, ma evidentemente non è quello che l'ha seguita durante la gravidanza. Queste sono le battute:

DR. THORNE - Good evening, Mr. and Mrs., uh, Randall.  I'm Dr. Thorne.  I'll be your attending physician this evening.
FRANK - Where's Dr. Bell?
DR. THORNE - Uh, he was unavailable.  *I left a message with his service*.  Stay calm, do exactly as I tell you when I tell you to do it, and all will be well.  There's no reason to panic.

Sapete dirmi cosa si intende con 'service'? Suppongo non la segreteria telefonica per uso domestico, che dovrebbe risalire al 1960...
Grazie.


----------



## Tegs

It might mean his department of the hospital, but let's wait for other opinions.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,  
About Us 
*"1940 – 1960   *In the 1940's and 1960's telephone answering services were quite simple. Answer a telephone, take a message and if an emergency called for it, dispatch the call to the doctor. During this time, messages were hand written on message slips. Offices usually called in to check for messages on a daily basis. Offices that received a large number of calls had their message slips hand delivered".


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Tegs e Mary.
Quindi sarebbe una specie di 'servizio di segreteria' fatto da un operatore?


----------



## novizio

Non esattamente.  Prima della prevalenza delle macchine ci erano "call bureaus", spesso un o due persone con una connessione speciale dal telco che permette qualcuno (spesso un medico) a 
deviare la chiamata fuori ore; " Hello, Dr. Thorne's office, can I take a message?" 
Direi "servizio di chiamata".


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, novizio. Non ho trovato equivalenti in italiano, ma probabilmente a questo punto può andare bene "ho lasciato un messaggio al servizio di chiamata".


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Service That Never Sleeps . . . Whatever the need or the hour, the telephone is on the job -- ready to take you where you want to go, quickly and dependably. Telephone service is one of the few services available twenty-four hours a day -- weekdays, Sundays and holidays. Yet the cost is small -- within reach of all . . . Bell Telephone Service


Questa è semplicemente la pubblicità dei telefoni Bell, non credo c'entri molto con il contesto dell'OP.


----------



## Lorena1970

La prima idea che ho avuto è che si trattasse di un _*cercapersone / teledrin *_ma non trovavo referenze rispetto agli anni '50. Nel 1996, quando ero a NYC, tutti avevano il teledrin, soprattutto medici, managers, architetti. Nel 1980 un amico medico , quando doveva essere reperibile, attivava il teledrin per poter uscire rimanendo reperibile.
Cercando un po' ho finalmente trovato la referenza, quindi suggerirei *cercapersone / teledrin* (come era chiamato in italiano):

*Storia e funzionamento*
_*Il primo cercapersone fu introdotto nel 1950 a* New York, ed era sfruttato da una rete di medici che pagavano 12 $ (circa 100 $ al giorno d'oggi) mensili per il servizio. Il raggio di copertura delle stazioni radio base era pari a 40 km.[2]_

_L'apparecchio, delle dimensioni di un pacchetto di sigarette, permetteva di ricevere una notifica sonora nel caso in cui non si avesse risposto ad una chiamata ricevuta su un numero di rete fissa; la notifica era accompagnata da un breve messaggio sul display con le indicazioni del chiamante. L'utilizzatore del cercapersone poteva quindi mettersi in contatto al più presto con chi stava cercando di telefonargli altrove, utilizzando un telefono fisso o una cabina telefonica._

_In Italia il servizio di cercapersone fu denominato Teledrin, e il suo uso fu possibile dopo l'attivazione della rete TACS, la stessa utilizzata dai primi telefoni cellulari, nel 1990, con la quale condivideva una porzione di frequenze per la versione alfanumerica dell'omonimo servizio, e la riconversione dei vecchi ponti radio del sistema RTMI per le versioni solo tono e numeriche._

I left a message *with* his service significa infatti, se non erro, che ha non ha lasciato un messaggio a qualcuno che glielo riferisse, ma a qualcosa che il medico riceve direttamente. Così io la vedo...


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> La prima idea che ho avuto è che si trattasse di un _*cercapersone / teledrin *_ma non trovavo referenze rispetto agli anni '50. Nel 1996, quando ero a NYC, tutti avevano il teledrin, soprattutto medici, managers, architetti. Nel 1980 un amico medico , quando doveva essere reperibile, attivava il teledrin per poter uscire rimanendo reperibile.
> Cercando un po' ho finalmente trovato la referenza, quindi suggerirei *cercapersone / teledrin* (come era chiamato in italiano):[/COLOR]
> 
> *Storia e funzionamento*
> _*Il primo cercapersone fu introdotto nel 1950 a* New York, ed era sfruttato da una rete di medici che pagavano 12 $ (circa 100 $ al giorno d'oggi) mensili per il servizio. Il raggio di copertura delle stazioni radio base era pari a 40 km.[2]_
> 
> _L'apparecchio, delle dimensioni di un pacchetto di sigarette, permetteva di ricevere una notifica sonora nel caso in cui non si avesse risposto ad una chiamata ricevuta su un numero di rete fissa; la notifica era accompagnata da un breve messaggio sul display con le indicazioni del chiamante. L'utilizzatore del cercapersone poteva quindi mettersi in contatto al più presto con chi stava cercando di telefonargli altrove, utilizzando un telefono fisso o una cabina telefonica._
> 
> _In Italia il servizio di cercapersone fu denominato Teledrin, e il suo uso fu possibile dopo l'attivazione della rete TACS, la stessa utilizzata dai primi telefoni cellulari, nel 1990, con la quale condivideva una porzione di frequenze per la versione alfanumerica dell'omonimo servizio, e la riconversione dei vecchi ponti radio del sistema RTMI per le versioni solo tono e numeriche._
> 
> I left a message *with* his service significa infatti, se non erro, che ha non ha lasciato un messaggio a qualcuno che glielo riferisse, ma a qualcosa che il medico riceve direttamente. Così io la vedo...


L'unico problema è che la puntata è ambientata in Scozia nel 1948


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> L'unico problema è che la puntata è ambientata in Scozia nel 1948



Il *pager *è stato introdotto nel 1949 dal suo inventore, Alfred J Gross, canadese. 48 o 49...possono aver fatto un errore anche gli sceneggiatori, no? Come ben noto le relazioni tra Canada e UK sono molto strette e dirette, dato che è parte del Commonwealth etc. etc. Non intendo in alcun modo difendere alcuna tesi, sia chiaro, ma semplicemente dare una mano a Necsus solo perché ho la sensazione che di quello si tratti, sia per l'ambito medico che fu il primo a farne uso, che per la forma *with his service, *che mi fa pensare a un "qualcosa" in contatto diretto col medico e non a una segretaria / segreteria d'ospedale etc. Poi posso essermi fatta un film, ma d'altra parte la vita è un cinema, no...?


----------



## Necsus

Mary49 said:


> L'unico problema è che la puntata è ambientata in Scozia nel 1948


No, Mary e Lorena, scusate, è colpa mia che probabilmente non l'ho specificato: in Scozia sono ambientate le vicende relative al 1745 e anni seguenti, quelle del 1948 si svolgono a Boston, dove Frank è andato a insegnare all'università di Harvard.


----------



## rrose17

Necsus said:


> Grazie, novizio. Non ho trovato equivalenti in italiano, ma probabilmente a questo punto può andare bene "ho lasciato un messaggio al servizio di chiamata".


Sounds good to me.  But could you simply say "ho lasciato un messaggio al suo servizio"? The one in English is either very accurate, something someone might have said in Boston in 1948, or something ambiguous but very understandable, concocted by the screenwriter.


----------



## Necsus

rrose17 said:


> But could you simply say "ho lasciato un messaggio al suo servizio"?


Hmm.., no, Ron, it wouldn't be a good solution, because in Italian "al suo servizio" was frequently used as a formal expression to say "at your service".


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Hmm.., no, Ron, it wouldn't be a good solution, because in Italian "al suo servizio" was frequently used as a formal expression to say "at your service".


 Concordo! Quindi se sono a Boston avrebbe ancora più senso che si trattasse del pager. Perché lo chiami "service" non ne ho idea. Ma come detto, devi decidere tu 

Forse questo aiuta a capire:
_When the person received an audible signal (a buzz) on the pager, he found a telephone and called the *service centre*, which informed him of the caller's message.
_
A mio avviso è più che plausibile che si tratti del pager / beeper, ed è corretto che il medico dica "I left a message with his service" in quanto il messaggio puo essere ricevuto solo dal possessore del pager (quindi è "diretto") e da nessun altro, e questo sottolinea la certezza che l'altro medico lo riceverà sicuramente. Dire "Ho lasciato il messaggio sul suo cercapersone" sarebbe sbagliato perché  l'oggetto NON riceve messaggi. Bisogna chiamare un numero (anche dai telefoni pubblici) per ascoltarlo. Non ho idea al momento di come tradurre quel "service", poiché NON è una segreteria telefonica...In effetti avevo io stessa un "service" in USA, ovvero un numero personale che potevo chiamare da telefoni privati o pubblici, dove le persone lasciavano messaggi. Non avevo il pager/beeper, però. Ora investigo ancora un po' sul web 

Forse la soluzione è "_*casella vocale". *_In effetti, ora mi sovviene, io avevo fatto un contratto con un "voicemail service" per avere quel numero al quale le persone potevano lasciare messaggi.


----------



## london calling

Anch'io propendo per 'servizio di chiamata' perché fra le altre cose, 'casella vocale/voicemail service' sono termini coniati sicuramente dopo il 1948 e, avendo visto 'Outlander' solo in inglese, vi assicuro che il linguaggio utilizzato non è modernissimo (anche se sicuramente non rispecchia perfettamente i due linguaggi dei due periodi in cui è ambientato, per non dare noia allo spettatore moderno), è leggermente datato.


----------



## Necsus

Lorena1970 said:


> Forse la soluzione è "_*casella vocale".*_


Sì, in effetti mi sembrava una buona idea, Lo..
Senonché poi avevo trovato questo: "E' morto all'età di 65 anni, a Dallas, Gordon Matthews, l’inventore della casella vocale telefonica che rivoluzionò negli *anni Settanta* i centralini delle grandi aziende. Matthews raccontò di aver avuto l’idea della casella vocale una sera in cui, sotto una pioggia torrenziale, notò in un mucchio di spazzatura parecchi blocchetti rosa sul tipo di quelli usati dalle segretarie per registrare le telefonate in arrivo".


----------



## Lorena1970

Beh...hai l'imbarazzo della scelta!


----------



## Necsus

Direi di sì. Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Tellure

In sostanza, la mia domanda è se in Italia sia mai entrato in uso lo stesso servizio, e soprattutto con quale denominazione. Per curiosità personale...
Non so di cosa si tratti esattamente, ma vi sottopongo questo testo trovato in rete nell'archivio storico di Telecom Italia (magari ci si può ricavare qualcosa di utile):

*La Segreteria telefonica*

Nel settembre 1962, sulle pagine della rivista aziendale «Selezionando. Notiziario Stipel» veniva presentato per la prima volta il servizio di segreteria telefonica automatica. La novità rispetto al  servizio “segreteria abbonati assenti” (attivato dalla Stipel nel 1927), svolto manualmente dalle operatrici telefoniche che rispondevano al posto dell’utente quando questi era assente, consisteva  nell’automatizzazione del servizio che, senza l’intermediazione dell’operatrice, poteva essere attivato autonomamente, in casa o in ufficio, dall’utente.
La Segreteria telefonica | archiviostorico.telecomitalia.com


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> In sostanza, la mia domanda è se in Italia sia mai entrato in uso lo stesso servizio, e soprattutto con quale denominazione. Per curiosità personale...



Teledrin


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Teledrin


No:  
La Segreteria telefonica | archiviostorico.telecomitalia.com    "Per far ciò  bastava dotarsi di un apparecchio automatico, il Liliphon, dotato di nastro magnetico e capace di registrare fino a 20 comunicazioni in arrivo e che, una volta collegato in parallelo al telefono, era in grado di entrare in funzione autonomamente quando l’abbonato risultava assente o non poteva o voleva rispondere alla chiamata".
Teledrin, il precursore dei telefoni cellulari 
"Commercializzato in Italia con il nome di *Teledrin*, si trattava di un piccolo ricevitore portatile che avvisava, tramite un segnale sonoro, ogni qualvolta si riceveva una telefonata, mostrando sul display il numero telefonico da cui la stessa era pervenuta. Tuttavia, il cerca-persone non permetteva di effettuare telefonate e l’utente era costretto ad utilizzare altre modalità per ricontattare chi lo aveva cercato".


----------



## Lorena1970

Va beh, Mary. Se desideri fare inutilmente confusione, fai pure. No problem.

Tellure chiedeva (se non ho frainteso) se fosse mai entrato in funzione in Italia lo stesso servizio di cui si discuteva sopra, ovvero il voicemail o quello che è. *E la risposta è sì, si chiamava Teledrin* e fu introdotto all'inizio degli anni '80, più o meno. Era un numero che poteva essere chiamato anche dai telefoni pubblici, e il Teledrin in sé era semplicemente un oggetto elettronico da portare con sé che "beeppava" qualora qualcuno avesse chiamato la "segreteria" collegata a quel numero e lasciato un messaggio. Ho 3 medici in famiglia e tutti lo utilizzavano per poter essere reperibili o informati di eventuali urgenze.
*Inoltre questo "mostrando sul display il numero telefonico da cui la stessa era pervenuta" non è vero*. Solo alcuni modelli molto sofisticati e posteriori a ai primi di larga diffusione comprendevano la visualizzazione. I modelli di uso comune suonavano e basta. Internet non è la bibbia, e le informazioni non sono sempre corrette....
Poi fai come meglio credi. Ripeto: no problem.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Teledrin


Non parlo del "cercapersone", ma della prima telefonica senza operatrici.

*"... ma chi ha inventato la Segreteria telefonica?"*
…ma chi ha inventato la Segreteria telefonica? | Blog TelephoneVox.com

In questo sito non troviamo la risposta ma sicuramente alcuni suggerimenti utili su una possibile traduzione, secondo me, tra cui "risponditore automatico" su cui si può lavorare.

Edit: Anche se "Risponditore automatico" non è il massimo, devo dire!


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Non parlo del "cercapersone", ma della prima segreteria telefonica senza operatrici.
> 
> *"... ma chi ha inventato la Segreteria telefonica?"*
> …ma chi ha inventato la Segreteria telefonica? | Blog TelephoneVox.com
> 
> In questo sito non troviamo la risposta ma sicuramente alcuni suggerimenti utili su una possibile traduzione, secondo me, tra cui "risponditore automatico" su cui si può lavorare.



Ma quale intendi? Quella virtuale o l'apparecchio da collocare in casa con cassetta etc.???????? Sono due cose diverse!!!!


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Va beh, Mary. Se desideri fare inutilmente confusione, fai pure. No problem.
> 
> Tellure chiedeva (se non ho frainteso) se fosse mai entrato in funzione in Italia lo stesso servizio di cui si discuteva sopra, ovvero il voicemail o quello che è. *E la risposta è sì, si chiamava Teledrin* e fu introdotto all'inizio degli anni '80, più o meno. Era un numero che poteva essere chiamato anche dai telefoni pubblici, e il Teledrin in sé era semplicemente un oggetto elettronico da portare con sé che "beeppava" qualora qualcuno avesse chiamato la "segreteria" collegata a quel numero e lasciato un messaggio. Ho 3 medici in famiglia e tutti lo utilizzavano per poter essere reperibili o informati di eventuali urgenze.
> Poi fai come meglio credi. Ripeto: no problem.


Io non faccio confusione, tanto più "*inutilmente*". Il link postato da Tellure riguardava qualcos'altro, appunto la prima segreteria telefonica, che non è il Teledrin. Vedo adesso il post di Tellure, che mi dà ragione. Chi ha fatto confusione adesso???


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Chi ha fatto confusione adesso???



Tutti perché la domanda non è chiara: *cosa si intende per segretaria telefonica?????
*
@Tellure Qui alla voce *Invention *forse trovi qualche risposta alle tue domande...Forse.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma quale intendi? Quella virtuale o l'apparecchio da collocare in casa con cassetta etc.???????? Sono due cose diverse!!!!


Quella per cui Necsus cerca la traduzione, quindi virtuale.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Quella per cui Necsus cerca la traduzione, quindi virtuale.


Allora non sono proprio tonta: quella per cui Necsus cerca la traduzione è la stessa collegata a Pagers/ Beepers/ Teledrin.
Ovvero è un numero "virtuale" ( ovvero non assegnato ad un preciso apparecchio telefonico) al quale coloro ai quali lo conoscono possono lasciare messaggi, esattamente come se chiamassero un vero telefono. Poi il proprietario di tale numero (utile esclusivamente ad ascoltare messaggi e non ad inviarli o ad effettuare telefonale) può, da qualsiasi telefono pubblico o privato, comporre il numero ed ascoltare i messaggi, archiviarli o cancellarli. Il Pager/Beeper/Teledrin era uno strumento che, volendo, si poteva acquistare e collegare a tale numero. Ogni volta che il suddetto numero riceveva un messaggio, suonava (senza mostrare da chi provenisse la chiamata in quanto il "beep" proveniva gioco forza dal proprio numero di voicemail!!!) e il proprietario del numero poteva chiamare il suo proprio numero - da un vero telefono, pubblico o privato e non dal Pager!!! - ed ascoltare i messaggi. Se poi voleva richiamare qualcuno che aveva lasciato in memoria un numero telefonico, doveva utilizzare il telefono pubblico normalmente ovvero, inserendo le monetine, oppure chiamare da un telefono privato il numero che la persona aveva lasciato e finalmente parlarci direttamente.

Come detto era molto usato dai medici, i quali anche nei giorni liberi possono comunque avere la reperibilità, il che significa che se sono a cena fuori e il Pager/Beeper/Teledrin suona, devono assolutamente chiamare il loro numero virtuale di segreteria ed eventualmente recarsi subito all'ospedale. Poiché non esistevano i cellulari, questo era l'unico modo per poter essere reperibili ed intervenire in caso di necessità.

Spero di averti chiarito qualche dubbio, diversamente...caos sublime, come dice un notissimo architetto!!!!!


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Il Pager/Beeper/Teledrin era uno strumento che, volendo, si poteva acquistare e collegare a tale numero.


Non credo esistessero questi strumenti nel 1948. O sbaglio?


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Non credo esistessero questi strumenti nel 1948. O sbaglio?


Esistevano. Lanciati nel 49 (come da link postati 10 post fa...) secndo Wikipedia, ma vai te a sapere data e giorno esatto.. In Italiano si chiamavano Teledrin.

*History*



A dual-frequency Unication pager for use by EMS units



A Skyper pager that is in use for ham radio



*Original Motorola "Pageboy II" pager, used in New York in the late 1970s.
The first telephone pager system was patented in 1949 by *Alfred J. Gross.[5]


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Esistevano. Lanciati nel 49 (come da link postati 10 post fa...) secndo Wikipedia, ma vai te a sapere data e giorno esatto.. In Italiano si chiamavano Teledrin.
> 
> *History*
> 
> 
> 
> A dual-frequency Unication pager for use by EMS units
> 
> 
> 
> A Skyper pager that is in use for ham radio
> 
> 
> 
> *Original Motorola "Pageboy II" pager, used in New York in the late 1970s.
> The first telephone pager system was patented in 1949 by *Alfred J. Gross.[5]


Se io dovessi tradurre il testo di Necsus, cercherei comunque di restare sul generico, anche perché le informazioni e le date che ho trovato sulle diverse invenzioni non sono così precise, ma soprattutto perché nel testo di partenza "service" è molto generico di per sé.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Se io dovessi tradurre il testo di Necsus, cercherei comunque di restare sul generico, anche perché le informazioni e le date che ho trovato sulle diverse invenzioni non sono così precise, ma soprattutto perché nel testo di partenza "service" è molto generico di per sé.



Avevamo già risolto la questione. Le informazioni te le ho fornite solo perché le hai richieste....


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Esistevano. Lanciati nel 49 (come da link postati 10 post fa...)
> *The first telephone pager system was patented in 1949 by *Alfred J. Gross.[5]


In realtà, furono brevettati nel 1949, lanciati nel 1950, e quoto sempre Wikipedia:
"One of the first practical paging services was launched in 1950 for physicians in the New York City area.".
Pager - Wikipedia


----------



## Necsus

Caspita, avete quasi esaurito lo spazio disponibile nella micro-cassetta...! 
Quindi alla fine mi pare di poter convenire che la cosa meno compromettente sia rimanere su un generico _servizio di (ri)chiamata_ o _di segreteria_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> che la cosa meno compromettente sia rimanere su un generico _servizio di segreteria_.



Voto per questo!


----------



## london calling

Sono pienamente d'accordo con te. Novizio ci ha detto che cosa significa:



novizio said:


> Non esattamente.  Prima della prevalenza delle macchine ci erano "call bureaus", spesso un o due persone con una connessione speciale dal telco che permette qualcuno (spesso un medico) a
> deviare la chiamata fuori ore; " Hello, Dr. Thorne's office, can I take a message?"
> Direi "servizio di chiamata".



per cui rimango della mia idea:


Tellure said:


> Se io dovessi tradurre il testo di Necsus, cercherei comunque di restare sul generico, anche perché le informazioni e le date che ho trovato sulle diverse invenzioni non sono così precise, ma soprattutto perché nel testo di partenza "service" è molto generico di per sé.


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> Con me o con Lorena?
> per cui rimango della mia idea


cioè 'servizio di chiamata'?


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> cioè 'servizio di chiamata'?


Con Tellure, quando dice:



Tellure said:


> Se io dovessi tradurre il testo di Necsus, cercherei comunque di restare sul generico, anche perché le informazioni e le date che ho trovato sulle diverse invenzioni non sono così precise, ma soprattutto perché nel testo di partenza "service" è molto generico di per sé.


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------

